# Union Roasted - Revelation



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,

Yesterday I picked up a bag of Union Roasted Revelation beans from a branch of Booths.

I have to say they are excellent and by far the best beans I've had so far. Though I've only been espresso brewing for 2 months, I've had Red Brick amongst a couple of others but Revelation has trumped them all. For me it gives that traditional espresso taste and mouthfeel that I've been expecting from my machine all along.

I'd describe it as a very rich, chocolaty, caramel, it really is superb if you haven't tried it. Maybe not for someone who enjoys the lighter roasts though.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

I am also drinking Revelation at the moment (first time I tried it) and I while it is a decent coffee I didn't find it as interesting as Foundation, also from Union. Maybe it is my technique, but I found Revelation slightly more tricky to pull correctly and in general less flavoursome than Foundation or Everyday Espresso from Coffebeanshop (one of my favourites). I need to place another order and i'd be also interested in others opinions on the various Unions Espresso blends as there are a bunch to try out.


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

too heavily roasted for me.

I really like this one though

http://www.unionroasted.com/coffees/new-coffees/faf-with-joao-hamilton-natural-lot-61.html


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

I was keen to try a union coffee with my new grinder and v recently picked up revelation from waitrose (the only union bean they stocked) with a December 14 roast date. The bean was really excellent quality compared to my other coffees and produced exceptional shots. Unfortunately the taste/style I did not enjoy.......I guess I'm a medium roast guy!


----------



## Big Tony (Dec 18, 2012)

I bought my last lot from union roasted and have to say that I am very happy with my selections. I oped for the following:

FAF Fazenda ambiental Fortaleza, natural prep, São Paulo, brazil - very smooth, chocolate hints, quite bold, very nice

FAF with Joao Hamilton, natural, lot 61, São Paulo, brazil - very sweet, very smooth, lovely coffee

San Juanillo reserve, naranjo, Costa Rica - lovely rich coffee, quite lively and fruity, tastes of cherries and chocolate. My favourite so far

hope that helps


----------



## Ricriley (Jan 3, 2013)

Wando64 said:


> I am also drinking Revelation at the moment (first time I tried it) and I while it is a decent coffee I didn't find it as interesting as Foundation, also from Union. Maybe it is my technique, but I found Revelation slightly more tricky to pull correctly and in general less flavoursome than Foundation or Everyday Espresso from Coffebeanshop (one of my favourites). I need to place another order and i'd be also interested in others opinions on the various Unions Espresso blends as there are a bunch to try out.


I was actually looking for Foundation but they only stocked Revelation, it's next on my list for sure. I'll stick in a quick reply when I've got it, can't wait.

I'm also still grinding with my Hario Mini Mill, I've got my eye on a Cunill Brasil which I'll hopefully have soon, maybe this will improve my shots again? I'll be amazed if it does because I've been pulling some quality shots recently.


----------



## Wando64 (Feb 28, 2011)

Big Tony said:


> I bought my last lot from union roasted and have to say that I am very happy with my selections. I oped for the following:
> 
> FAF Fazenda ambiental Fortaleza, natural prep, São Paulo, brazil - very smooth, chocolate hints, quite bold, very nice
> 
> ...


Do you drink these as espresso?


----------



## aodstratford (Sep 18, 2012)

I have enjoyed revelation for some time - try the indonesian gajah mountain (really good). Try their best sellers if you want to avoid any mistakes. Have had two I really didn't like out of ten (just not to my taste).At the moment I have a costa rica coffee called san juanillo- clean mouthfeel but full coffee taste - very balanced coffee.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

I love revelation - probably the best i've tried in terms of a proper "dark roast"

Its probably far too dark for some people, but I don't mind that









There are more exciting medium blends around, but this has become my go to espresso blend (wife loves it too).

If I was serving milk based drinks to someone at home (and wanted to impress) it would be the first one i'd reach for

Cuts through milk really well..

If you like your coffee lightly roasted however, i'd skip over this (its dark).


----------



## RoloD (Oct 13, 2010)

Although I'm one of those people here defending darker roasts, Revelation for me is far too dark.

Union's 'dark' as opposed to 'extra dark' - Bright Note and Organic Natural Spirit are nearer the mark for me. And yes, Gajah Mountain, is good (although, since I've had the Londinium, that tastes a little over roasted too).

Union seeme to be the only roaster that covers the whole spectrum of roasting styles.


----------



## series530 (Jan 4, 2013)

We tend to like the Union blends as they go well with cappuccino (or we think they do anyway). I agree, on its own its a little too strong for us.

I've just purchased one of these

http://www.unionroasted.com/subscriptions-gifts/magellan-collection-coffee-gift-set.html

and am looking forward to trying it out this weekend.

The beans have arrived at home (so my wife says) but the barista is still away on a business trip


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

RoloD said:


> Although I'm one of those people here defending darker roasts, Revelation for me is far too dark.
> 
> Union's 'dark' as opposed to 'extra dark' - Bright Note and Organic Natural Spirit are nearer the mark for me.


completely agree, i find revelation too dark as well, but bright note and organic natural spirit are both excellent and much more to my taste.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Just finishing a bag of Revelation with 1kg of rested Bright Note waiting in the cupboard.

My first time with these. Surprised how dark and oily the Revelation beans are..... But a rich fat mouthful of dark chocolate in the cup with great crema too.. only drink espresso so can't comment on milk. More a traditional style and reminds me of some on the Londiniums I had a couple of years back. Looking forward to trying the Bright note next..... any reports on this welcome. Will probably then revert to my current local favourite Butterworth's Winter blend or try some of his rare new prize winning Peru Tunki SO.


----------

